

What Makes a Great Newsletter? - geoffweg
http://www.geoffreyweg.com/geoffreyweg/2014/9/18/what-makes-a-good-newsletter

======
geoffweg
Featuring examples by: \- Mattermark \- Product Hunt \- Term Sheet \- Strictly
VC \- Farnam Street \- Politico \- Capital NY

